# DMX controllable fairy lights?



## videodrome (Oct 14, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone knew if DMX controllable fairy lights exist or if there's something that I could use instead...

I'm looking for something I can use to recreate the look of about 15 traditional glass light bulbs which I can make dim/flicker etc all at once.

My basic plan is to hopefully find fairy lights or some type of basic controllable small LEDs that I can insert into some clear plastic light bulbs and control. 

I hoping to use my Jazz Mutant Lemur/ Laptop with a usb dmx converter to control it.

As you can probably tell, this is my first experiment with lighting (I'm a music nerd) so any ideas/help would be incredibly helpful.


----------



## icewolf08 (Oct 14, 2009)

I don't know of any fairy lights that are directly DMX controllable, but you could certainly hook them up to a shoebox dimmer and then control that from your computer.


----------



## videodrome (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi thanks for the reply. 
Would you be able to go into anymore detail for me?
Do you mean I could use normal fairy lights plugged into a dimmer?
Also can you recommend particular makes/models.

Sorry if it's a stupid question...it's the only way I'll learn!

Cheers again,
L


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 15, 2009)

videodrome said:


> ...Sorry if it's a stupid question...it's the only way I'll learn! ...


Around here, the only "stupid" question is one that has been asked and answered a million times before, easily revealed by using the search feature.

My stupid question is What is a fairy light?

A search reveals this thread: Fairy Balls, (which actually might be similar to what you are looking for).


----------



## n1ist (Oct 15, 2009)

Fairy lights are the smaller size Christmas lights. You can plug them into standard dimmers. If you need to control many strings of them, the folks who do animated Christmas displays have multi-channel (8 to 64) DMX-controlled low power dimmers - LOR and Renard come to mind; Lynx would work but can't be used in commercial applications.
/mike


----------



## len (Oct 15, 2009)

First, buy or rent?

I'd say you're probably going to have to buy the lights, but you could rent the dimmer(s) depending on how long you need them. 

As for renting dimmers, it's pretty easy to do. I'm guessing you aren't drawing too much power with them. So really any shoebox dimmer will do. Make sure that the data connections all match up. I don't know whether your dmx output is 3 pin or 5, but make sure you know that when you order the rental. Make sure you specify cable. And ask if the dimmer(s) are 3 pin or 5 pin. There are converters available to go 3/5 and back and the rental house should have them. Most of the theatrical brands (Leviton, Lightronics, Leprecon) use 5 pin. Most of the dj market brands (Elation, Chauvet, Behringer, etc.) use 3 pin data. But that's not a hard and fast rule. And make sure you have enough a/c cord to get from wherever to wherever.


----------



## jonliles (Oct 15, 2009)

A Cheap DJ style shoebox dimmer can be had for about $90. Try BillESC on this board , or try eBay.There's free software (ex: Chamsys) for control interface and a USB to DMX convereter can also be obtained inexpensively (Entec comes to mind)

Just make sure you have enough load on each circuit to keep lamps from ghosting (I have a 60 watt bulb in a practical that stays on all the time - need to hang a dummy load so I have control over the practical). 

In so far as fairy lights go, be caustious on the ones you get. Most LED type Decorative lights are not dimmable.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Oct 15, 2009)

Your standard string of mini (or Italian, or Fairy) lights will dim just the same as any old regular lamp. Just put a stagepin to edison adapter on the end and plug it into a dimmer. In most cases, if you go with a cheap shoebox dimmer, an adapter isn't even needed as those outs are already edison.


----------



## videodrome (Oct 16, 2009)

thanks for all the help and ideas everyone. I'm going to buy in all I need because I don't think it will cost the earth...and I'm not keen on renting.
I'm going to look into all your suggestions and let you know how I get on.


L


----------

